

Ask HN:Why we get used to everything? - kloc

People get used to poverty. People in unhappy jobs get used to their jobs. People get used to failures. People get used to corruption.People get used to bad marriages.People get used to bad habits. Do you know how to break this cycle?
======
alttab
By getting used to not getting used to things?

------
kloc
I am right now used to an unhappy job!

